# Where do I buy wood



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Can you guys suggest a place to buy wood around the spring area? I bought some oak but I do t think it was what I asked for. Is there a particular wood I should use when I cook??
I'm a newby to straight smoking


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am zero help with that, but am interested. I always cut and cure my own so that I know exactly which species I am getting and how long it is cured. But too often I am scrambling to keep up.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Just s thought - what about tree trimming company - ? They can put aside whst you need ?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

there are several places on houston craiglist advertising wood.

I like pecan myself.
just make sure what ever you get that it is completely dried . i like for my pecan to dry at least 6 months if it is split if not a yr or better.
green wood will give your meat a bitter taste.

good luck


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Okay. I think I bought some green wood. The meat had a strong taste


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I like a mixture of pecan and Apple. I have an unlimited supply of pecan, but Apple logs are hard to find. 

I usually use pecan logs and apple chunks. Strip the bark off before smoking. The bark can impart a bitter taste.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> Okay. I think I bought some green wood. The meat had a strong taste


could be green wood, or a poorly managed fire. Clean combustion with barely visable blue smoke is key.

I know it is not in spring, but Williams firewood on Pinemont in north Houston is relatively close. It is a great place. He has Oak, Pecan, Hickory and Mesquite logs and chunks of just about everything you can imagine.

William's Firewood
3347 Pinemont Dr Houston, TX 77018
(713) 682-5266


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

The wood from academy and HEB works well for me, probably not the cheapest but convenient.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> could be green wood, or a poorly managed fire. Clean combustion with barely visable blue smoke is key.
> 
> I know it is not in spring, but Williams firewood on Pinemont in north Houston is relatively close. It is a great place. He has Oak, Pecan, Hickory and Mesquite logs and chunks of just about everything you can imagine.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Joe actually recommended them today as well. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I "make heat" with charcoal, and always keep a chunk of hickory, oak or pecan with bark skint off on coals for smoke....have to replenish every 1/2 hr with my chunks. With as much as I grill/smoke I would use a 1/2 cord of wood a summer if only wood. When using just wood,_ ideally_, you want to burn it to coals in a wash tub or on the ground and shovel coals in the firebox....this can take about an hour with logs....don't have to worry about bark then. Start coals in a chimney, and ready to go in 25 min.

There will probably be half a dozen guys with other opinions, but that is MY OPINION! LOL Just kidding.

Smoking/grilling is a very intimate, personal experience, and people will fight over their method being the best!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> I "make heat" with charcoal, and always keep a chunk of hickory, oak or pecan with bark skint off on coals for smoke....have to replenish every 1/2 hr with my chunks. With as much as I grill/smoke I would use a 1/2 cord of wood a summer if only wood. When using just wood,_ ideally_, you want to burn it to coals in a wash tub or on the ground and shovel coals in the firebox....this can take about an hour with logs....don't have to worry about bark then. Start coals in a chimney, and ready to go in 25 min.
> 
> There will probably be half a dozen guys with other opinions, but that is MY OPINION! LOL Just kidding.
> 
> ...


That's great info. I was cooking yesterday and had the wood burning nicely until the rain came and killed my temperature. I added 2 logs to the fire box and it never rose above 175!!!!
My friend suggested your method last night. I'm determined to get this right! Spending a lot of money on meat the last 2 weeksðŸ˜„


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

Any one ever buy wood from the place at 5205 Hartwick?


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

Guess NOT !!


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Vasbinder's off of HWY 90 in Richmond. Good selection and prices. I buy the bag of pecan for $7 and it has about 9-10 sticks in it, cut perfect size for my smoke box.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

I like Ozark Oak lump the best. I had to call them in Arkansas to find out where they distributed near Ft. Worth.










I also prefer Pecan and Apple. I get the wood chunks from Barbecues Galore. Surely they have them down around Houston.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone ever used Mulberry. Cutting down my tree this weekend and was curious if it can be used for smoking or just burn it on the fire pit.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

New to smoking myself. Just bought a used trailer pit that needed some work.
Having the work done at Texas Original Pits on Loop 610 between Shepherd and Yale.
They have a good selection of different woods there. Not sure of the pricing as I have not bought any yet, but good place to check.


----------



## TWJ (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought from the guy on Hartwick. Good guy, has a good amount of wood. Splits are a little smaller - about half the normal thickness. Thats why they are .50 a piece.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Deano5x


----------

